# drothgery's Victorian Eberron game - OOC



## drothgery (May 8, 2007)

Okay, feel free to ask questions, generally chat, and cross-link backgrounds here...

Recruiting thread 
Characters thread 
Setting thread
Game Thread

As soon as everyone's posted characters and I've nitpicked them sufficiently, we'll be up and running. Game on!


----------



## Solarious (May 8, 2007)

Hmn. How useful will the Research feat be in this campaign? I'm trying to determine what are useful feats for low-level Dread Necromancers without treading into 'evil' territory (such as the ubiquitous Tomb-Tainted), especially since metamagics aren't useful until around level 5 or 6 (Empowered _ray of enfeeblement_, I'm comming ). This probably means my dreams of a Stiched Dread Necromancer familiar is shelved for the forseeable future. 

That being said, I should have my character up sometime tonight to tomorrow.


----------



## drothgery (May 8, 2007)

Solarious said:
			
		

> Hmn. How useful will the Research feat be in this campaign?




Hmm... somewhat, though it'll be more useful between adventures than during them, unless you run into a pure urban adventure (and the first one I'm planning on running is not) or find the lost library of Arcanix or something  .


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2007)

I'm still tweaking, though I'm highly likely to take _gust of wind_ as his token arcane spell (due to its historical significance and so his Hurricane Breath feat will be sorta-worthwhile). A few other questions:
- The token magic item I was think of was a relic _lightning gauntlets_ (Magic Item Compendium). It has 3 charges per day---1 does 2d6, 2 3d6, 3 4d6. Base price is 1000gp though I'd expect him to have paid more. One target, DC 14 for half. Sort of a ancient Lyander items that inspired him on his quest. Not vital, but fits the concept.
- Are firearms Martial or Simple proficiency (or Exotic)?
- This is potentially spoilly, but would Draconic Archivist be any use? Don't want to waste the feat...


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2007)

Oh, and FYI, I'm focusing him much more on the engineering/history aspects with dark knowledge only on the arcana and planar bits. He's a scientist, after all.  I think that'd segue with nonamazing's more general monster hunter.


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> - Are firearms Martial or Simple proficiency (or Exotic)?



Re-read the firearms bit and answered my own question: Simple Prof.


----------



## Solarious (May 8, 2007)

Stonegod... the edit button... my netetiquette... *BURNING....*

*gasp, wheeze, death*


----------



## drothgery (May 8, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> - The token magic item I was think of was a relic _lightning gauntlets_ (Magic Item Compendium). It has 3 charges per day---1 does 2d6, 2 3d6, 3 4d6. Base price is 1000gp though I'd expect him to have paid more. One target, DC 14 for half. Sort of a ancient Lyander items that inspired him on his quest. Not vital, but fits the concept.




I'm going to say no here, mostly because my informal costing guidelines say it'd take well over half of your cash.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> - Are firearms Martial or Simple proficiency (or Exotic)?




I see you've already seen this one. The personal firearms of this game are simple; the only firearm-related thing that's martial is a bayonet (which isn't a very good polearm, but it's better than dropping your rifle to switch weapons).



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> - This is potentially spoilly, but would Draconic Archivist be any use? Don't want to waste the feat...




stonegod:
[sblock]
In your extensive research and travel, you've never even heard of a working construct post-cataclysm, and there aren't any verified reports of dragons outside of Argonessen.[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (May 8, 2007)

Would the Use Rope skill or the Survival skill be used to set basic snares, deadfalls and the like for hunting?

I'm trying to get into the frontiersy aspect of Horace.  I'm picturing him as Nathan Fillion playing Davy Crockett.

Einan


----------



## drothgery (May 8, 2007)

Einan said:
			
		

> Would the Use Rope skill or the Survival skill be used to set basic snares, deadfalls and the like for hunting?




Survival.


----------



## Einan (May 8, 2007)

Check.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## stonegod (May 9, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm going to say no here, mostly because my informal costing guidelines say it'd take well over half of your cash.



Understood. I'm trying to go for a smallish electrical item that would have somehow survived the destruction. Perhaps an _eternal wand_ of either _electrical jolt_ (0th level, 1d3) or _orb of electricity_ (1st level, 1d8)? W/o markup that is 450 or 820, which even @ double price would be less than 1/4 or 1/2 my gold respectively.

Of course, being eternal wands, I assume I would need to Use Magic Device them for them to work properly. Makes me think that the Magical Device Attunement feat (Complete Mage: after using a device, do not have to reuse UMD for 24 hrs) might be a good idea---fits thematically as well.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 9, 2007)

Did you plan on getting Complete Champion, because there is a smiting type feat in there that looks tasty.  After perusing some PrCs I think that Gray guard fits my needs a little bit, but I am torn between that and straight rogue.  How do you think of Gray guard would fit into the game?


----------



## drothgery (May 9, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Understood. I'm trying to go for a smallish electrical item that would have somehow survived the destruction. Perhaps an _eternal wand_ of either _electrical jolt_ (0th level, 1d3) or _orb of electricity_ (1st level, 1d8)? W/o markup that is 450 or 820, which even @ double price would be less than 1/4 or 1/2 my gold respectively.




Aren't _eternal wands_ always divine?


----------



## drothgery (May 9, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Did you plan on getting Complete Champion, because there is a smiting type feat in there that looks tasty.




Yeah, but I'm hoping that I'll have things started before Amazon can ship me a copy. 



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> After perusing some PrCs I think that Gray guard fits my needs a little bit, but I am torn between that and straight rogue.  How do you think of Gray guard would fit into the game?




I'll need to double check, but IIRC Gray Guards seemed thematically to be 'walk the edge between LG and LN' types, which doesn't seem right for a Paladin of Freedom.


----------



## stonegod (May 9, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Aren't _eternal wands_ always divine?



"An _eternal wand_ holds an arcane spell of 3rd level or lower..." (ECS 265).


----------



## drothgery (May 9, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "An _eternal wand_ holds an arcane spell of 3rd level or lower..." (ECS 265).




I knew there was _some_ restriction on them, anyway...


----------



## drothgery (May 10, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Understood. I'm trying to go for a smallish electrical item that would have somehow survived the destruction. Perhaps an _eternal wand_ of either _electrical jolt_ (0th level, 1d3) or _orb of electricity_ (1st level, 1d8)? W/o markup that is 450 or 820, which even @ double price would be less than 1/4 or 1/2 my gold respectively.




After traking a look at the rulebooks rather than just listening to the voices in my head, I'm going to say that you could find one. My general rule of thumb for magic item pricing is 

Items still manufactured in quanitity (mostly low-level potions and scrolls): list price
Common ancient items, modern custom items, illegal potions and scrolls (potions and scrolls of dread necromancer and hexblade spells, plus any spell with the [evil] descriptor are generally illegal): 150% list price or list price + 1000 gp (whichever is lower)
uncommon ancient items: double cost or cost + 5000gp, whichever is lower (which means anything you can afford is double cost), only available at DM's discretion


----------



## nonamazing (May 10, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Bump to see if nonamazing is looking here instead of the OOC or RG threads. I'd like to review characters this weekend.




I'm sorry I wasn't around over the last couple of days--I had a rough and busy week at work.  I'll have my character up in just a bit.  I do have a couple of quick questions: first of all, am I correct in my interpretation that the archivist's 'Dark Knowledge' ability only provides a bonus to allies, and not to herself?  stonegod might be able to confirm that one for me.

Also, you had said that an archvist could have one non-cleric spell for every three class levels they had.  The spell I'm thinking of is 'Ancient Knowledge' from the book _Magic of Eberron_.  It's a 1st level spell that allows you to have a +5 insight bonus on any one knowledge check.  While the spell is certainly in character, I'm not sure if it is well balanced for an archivist, seeing as how their main class ability relies on Knowledge checks.  Let me know what you think.

Oh!  One more thing just occured to me.  _Magic of Eberron_ lists an items called an 'Alchemy Blade'.  Basically, it's a non-magical item that allows you to deliver an alchemical item's effect with a melee attack.  Would it be possible to have a bayonet crafted as an Alchemy Blade?


----------



## drothgery (May 10, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I wasn't around over the last couple of days--I had a rough and busy week at work.  I'll have my character up in just a bit.  I do have a couple of quick questions: first of all, am I correct in my interpretation that the archivist's 'Dark Knowledge' ability only provides a bonus to allies, and not to herself?  stonegod might be able to confirm that one for me.
> 
> Also, you had said that an archvist could have one non-cleric spell for every three class levels they had.  The spell I'm thinking of is 'Ancientl Knowledge' from the book _Magic of Eberron_.  It's a 1st level spell that allows you to have a +5 insight bonus on any one knowledge check.  While the spell is certainly in character, I'm not sure if it is well balanced for an archivist, seeing as how their main class ability relies on Knowledge checks.  Let me know what you think.




Hmm... my copy of Heroes of Horror is at home (I think the closest I get to bringing gaming books to work with me is leaving them in the car on game day so I don't have to stop at home afterwork), but my inclination would be that an archivist can help herself (and if the rules say otherwise, this probably ends up going in the big houserules stack in the RG thread).

I'm generally going to be pretty stingy about allowing non-PHB spells, item creation feats, and metamagic feats. But I'll take a look at it.


----------



## stonegod (May 10, 2007)

My favorite link: archivist (you can see I linked it for Doc's sheet)

It generally talks about "his allies" everywhere in the text. The bard's insprire courage says "his allies (even himself)". So one can read that "his allies" for an archivist include himself because anywhere the bard's abilities says it cannot effect the bard, it is called out explicitly.

In all my campaigns, I always give the archivist the bonus as well.


----------



## nonamazing (May 10, 2007)

The cost of bullets is tough for me.  Please double check my numbers for me and see if I've gotten it right.

The table in the DMG that lists the costs for a given bonus notes that a +2 bonus is equal to 8,000 gp.  A footnote there says that this price applies to one weapon or 50 units of ammunition.  Another chart notes that the masterwork cost for 50 units of ammunition is +350.  So the total cost of 50 _+1 flaming bullets_, for instance, would be 8,350 gp.  Which means that the cost for each bullet is 167 gp (8,350 divided by 50).

Have I done all my math correctly?


			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Exception: Mastercraft ranged weapons only improve their chance to hit; mastercraft ammunition only improves damage; as such, the enhancements cost half as much.




Does this apply here?  I was thinking that the 167 gp cost seems fair, as the _flaming_ special ability only applies to damage anyway.


----------



## Solarious (May 10, 2007)

I believe that the ammo's 'enchantment' cost is halved. So, 4350 divided by 50, so 87 per bullet. I assume you have to mastercraft ammunition before you can start stacking those wonderful abilities, right?


----------



## drothgery (May 10, 2007)

Solarious said:
			
		

> I believe that the ammo's 'enchantment' cost is halved. So, 4350 divided by 50, so 87 per bullet. I assume you have to mastercraft ammunition before you can start stacking those wonderful abilities, right?




I think in an effort to cut down costs and introduce a small amount of psuedo-realism I added a lot of complexity.

The idea was the 'mastercraft cost' of mastercraft ranged weapons or ammo would be half the 'enhancement cost' of magic ranged weapons or ammo with the same bonus. Special ability enchancements, whether alchemical or magical, would be the same price as in standard D&D. However, the +x bonus costing used for DMG magic items makes calculating this pretty complicated. So I think I'm going to end up putting together a chart that gives alchemical enhancements (and the only commonly available magical enhanment -- which is _holy_) fixed costs.

For now, though, I'd just figure the costs for masterwork/alchemical ammo as if it were magical.


----------



## drothgery (May 11, 2007)

Okay, I redid the equipment costs for alchemical weapons; they're over in the RG thread at http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3502124&postcount=4

nonamazing - I'm going to say the spell's okay, though with a 1 minute casting time, it may not be all that useful in combat (which is the main reason why I'm approving it). I'm going to say no on the alchemy blade bayonet, though; that seems too complicated for a last-ditch weapon.


----------



## stonegod (May 11, 2007)

I'll be looking at hopefully getting Doc ready for full approval tomorrow.


----------



## Einan (May 11, 2007)

Okay, I think Horace is ready for checkin', although the magic bullet pricing makes my head hurt.

Horace


----------



## stonegod (May 11, 2007)

Does the +2 Attribute boost replace the normal +1 every 4 levels or augment it?


----------



## drothgery (May 11, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Does the +2 Attribute boost replace the normal +1 every 4 levels or augment it?




Replaces.


----------



## drothgery (May 11, 2007)

Einan said:
			
		

> Okay, I think Horace is ready for checkin', although the magic bullet pricing makes my head hurt.
> 
> Horace




I added an example to the equipment post in the RG thread; I hope that helps.


----------



## stonegod (May 11, 2007)

Doc is ready for examination. I've documented everything in the sheet in various places.

The main things needed for permission:
- The _updraft_ Cleric 1 spell from the Spell Compendium/Comp. Divine (I think). Lifts caster in the air then back down again w' 5 ft. of lateral movement in a round.
- The _eternal wand (lesser orb of electricity)_
- A mastework tool for Use Magic Device (using the masterwork tool option)

On a related question: _spiritual weapon_ normally uses Wisdom for its bonus; is that going to be Intelligence for archivists?


----------



## drothgery (May 12, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Doc is ready for examination. I've documented everything in the sheet in various places.




The only thing I noticed at first glance was that you missed the spot/listen->notice and hide/move silentley->stealth consolidation. I figured that since there's a huge stack of house rules anyway for this game, I'm going to add one that gets rid of the double rolling whenever anyone tries to be sneaky.

Note to everyone else - I really like stonegod's character sheet format; if the rest of you could use it, it would make things easier for me.


----------



## stonegod (May 12, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> The only thing I noticed at first glance was that you missed the spot/listen->notice and hide/move silently->stealth consolidation. I figured that since there's a huge stack of house rules anyway for this game, I'm going to add one that gets rid of the double rolling whenever anyone tries to be sneaky.



Fixed.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 12, 2007)

Hmmm....I thought the stat bonuses were in addition to the normal ones every four levels.  I guess I assumed you were doing it that way because of the lack of magic items.  So we end up with a total of a +6 to three diffent stats (instead of the normal +5 divided among the scores as we choose on top of the magic item bonuses, which should include by level 20, at least two +6s, one +4, as well as a possible books bonuses).  I'll update my character sheet sometime on Saturday.


----------



## drothgery (May 12, 2007)

Solarious and nonamazing haven't posted your characters yet; I'd like to start the game next week if I can, and I need all the character sheets first.

EvolutionKB says he's going to update his sheet later today, so I'll check back later on that.

stonegod -> it looks like your skills are accurate, but the top line of each section in the *advancement* section is wrong; it looks like you're actually using the 6 + int skill points archivists get in this game, but the summary line isn't reflecting it. Bullets are 2gp/10 (or 1gp/5), not 2gp each. Otherwise, we're good

einan -> as per the last few posts, the stat bonuses at every 3rd level replace the standard stat bonuses at every 4th level, they don't add to them.


----------



## Einan (May 13, 2007)

Check and changed.  I'm ready when you are.

Horace


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> stonegod -> it looks like your skills are accurate, but the top line of each section in the *advancement* section is wrong; it looks like you're actually using the 6 + int skill points archivists get in this game, but the summary line isn't reflecting it. Bullets are 2gp/10 (or 1gp/5), not 2gp each. Otherwise, we're good



Fixed. I actually paid 2gp/10 for the bullets. As for the skills, I actually realized I missed 1 skill point @ 3rd level since you apply your ability change then and not at 4th (and Doc raised Int). I put in Decipher Script.


----------



## stonegod (May 13, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Note to everyone else - I really like stonegod's character sheet format; if the rest of you could use it, it would make things easier for me.



I'm putting my template here. Just quote and paste.
[sblock=Character Sheet]You can remove parts that are default (i.e., if you have no DR, remove that section).

*Character Name (w/ chosen color)*
Gender race class level
AL Size type (subtype)
*Init* +n; *Senses* vision-type n ft.; Notice +n
*Languages* Common, Other Languages
*AP* n
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC *n, touch n, flat-footed n; Abilities that change AC; +n armor, +n natural, +n Dex
*hp* n (n HD); *DR* n/type
*Immune* immunities
*Resist* resistances
*Fort* +n, *Ref* +n, *Will* +n; other modifications (e.g., divine grace)
*Weaknesses* weaknesses
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* n ft.
*Melee* weapon +n (ndn+n/n-n) or
*Ranged* weapon +n (ndn+n/n-n)
*Atk Options* attack options like Power Attack, sneak attack, etc.
*Special Actions* special combat actions like turn undead
*Base Atk* +n; *Grp* +n
*Combat Gear* gear usable in combat (potions, etc.)
*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL nth, +n ranged touch, +n melee touch):

nth—_spell_D (Save DC n)
D: Domain spell. Domains: domain, domain
*Wizard Spells Prepared* (CL nth, +n ranged touch, +n melee touch):

nth—_spell_ (Save DC n)
*Bard/Sorcerer/etc. Spells Known* (CL nth, +n ranged touch, +n melee touch):

nth (n/day)—_spell_ (Save DC n)
*Psion Powers Known* (ML nth, npp):

nth—_power_ (Save DC n)
*Invocations Known* (CL nth, +n ranged touch, +n melee touch):

Least—_eldritch blast_ (nd6)
*Spell-like Abilities* (CL nth, +n ranged touch, +n melee touch):

n/day—_spell_ (Save DC n)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str n, Dex n, Con n, Int n Wis n, Cha n
*SQ* special qualities (not usable in combat)
*Feats * Feats
*Skills* Skill +n
*Possessions* combat gear plus other stuff; n gp; n lbs
*Spellbook* 0—all PHB; 1st—_spell name_
*Prayerbook* 0—all PHB; 1st—_spell name_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Name of Special Ability/Quality/Etc. (Ex/Su/Sp):* Description of special ability.
*Name of Other Special Ability/Quality/Etc. (Ex/Su/Sp):* Description of other special ability.

*Appearance*

*Background*

*Primary Role/Distinguishing Abilities*

*Quirks*

[sblock=Advancement]*L1->Class n* HP: n (1dn+n) SP: +n (nx4+mx4)
Skill +ncc, Skill +n
Abilities: Str n (npts), Dex n (n pts), Con n (npts), Int n (npts), Wis n (npts), Cha n (npts)
Feats: Feats
Other: Other abilities[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Solarious (May 13, 2007)

Done. Sorry it took so long.

I'll add personality/history later, but rest assured, I have something already planned out well in advance. It won't be thrown together right as I type... although admittedly, some of my better works have come out that way.


----------



## drothgery (May 13, 2007)

Solarious said:
			
		

> Done. Sorry it took so long.
> 
> I'll add personality/history later, but rest assured, I have something already planned out well in advance. It won't be thrown together right as I type... although admittedly, some of my better works have come out that way.




Looks pretty good at first glance.


----------



## nonamazing (May 14, 2007)

Adele is complete and posted.  I hope everything is in order--I was stressing about getting it all right.

I think her background and personality came together pretty well.  If anyone wants to work up a character connection, let me know.


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I think her background and personality came together pretty well.  If anyone wants to work up a character connection, let me know.



Its possible Adele has heard of Doc, as he does try to "publish" in what reputable academic journals there are, but it is unlikely they have met. Seems like Adele is more "in the field" than the more idealistic "abstract" Doc (though I don't see him as squeamish by any means). He's not a monster hunter, more of an magical archeologist (where's my fedora... guess its a bowler instead ).

Since Doc has not a priori connection to Father Mikel, any connections Doc has with the others would not be through him most likely. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## drothgery (May 14, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Adele is complete and posted.  I hope everything is in order--I was stressing about getting it all right.




Cool. I'll look things over more closely tonight, then, with an eye to getting the game started on Wednesday or Thursday (currently my tabletop game is Tuesday, which means nothing major is going to happen on Tuesday). Generally speaking, major postings will be evenings (US Pacific Time) and weekends; I may post from work occasionally (like, say, now), but if I need dice and a battlemap -- well, I don't have that here.


----------



## drothgery (May 15, 2007)

Okay, it looks like EvolutionKB still needs to make some corrections to his character, and Solarious has some background to write, but other than that we're pretty much ready to go.

If you can think of ways your characters might have run into each other before, feel free to suggest them here.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 15, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get to the corrections earlier.  I had a friends graduation party, and then mother's day.  They should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Solarious (May 15, 2007)

Adele could easily have been a customer of Quaen in the past: she's been running a store of occult goods (with some connections to Aerenal) for the past decade or so, and since she keeps her shop dim, Adele might never have noticed that Quaen is an elf. It also helps that Quaen also doesn't advertise the fact that she is a practicing Necromancer, and most people who know of her think she's an Archivist, as she is also a practicing worshipper of the Undying Court.

I'm in the process of finishing up: I should be done tomorrow. Of course, we all know how that last 'should' turned out.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2007)

Its possible Doc ran into Quaen's store depending on where it is.

BTW: Where is Lyandar's powerbase? Still on that island that used to be in Aundair?


----------



## drothgery (May 15, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> BTW: Where is Lyandar's powerbase? Still on that island that used to be in Aundair?




Yes, though the weather isn't as good there anymore (the spells that maintained the excellent weather before failed; lesser magics maintain the climate now -- it's nice enough, but no longer a vacation spot). The Kingdom of Thrane claims Stormhome, and has a bit more authority over the island than Aundair used to, but it's still very independent.

There's a recent movement in the house to move the home base to a port city on the mainland, because no one's figured out how to run a telegraph line underwater yet.

Note: I copied this over to the setting thread, to start the post on the (formerly) Dragonmarked Houses.


----------



## drothgery (May 17, 2007)

Okay, the IC thread is up; feel free to introduce yourselves.

Game Thread


----------



## drothgery (May 17, 2007)

Einan, can you choose a color for Horace?


----------



## nonamazing (May 18, 2007)

I've changed my speech color from Cyan to Magenta, so as to avoid confusion.

Nice start to the game.  Looks like this should be a fun one!


----------



## Einan (May 18, 2007)

I'd love to, but I don't know how to do the color tags.

(Sob.)  I'm color illiterate.

Can anyone help?


----------



## drothgery (May 18, 2007)

Einan said:
			
		

> I'd love to, but I don't know how to do the color tags.
> 
> (Sob.)  I'm color illiterate.
> 
> Can anyone help?




{Color=ColorName}Text to be colored{/color} , except that you should use square brackets (which look like this: []) -- instead of braces (which look like this: {})

Colors not currently used that are fairly readable include
Sienna
DarkRed
and a few others.


----------



## Einan (May 18, 2007)

I'll take Sienna

Thanks!


----------



## drothgery (May 21, 2007)

I've posted a 'Dramatis Personae' over in the setting thread, listing the important NPCs mentioned to date.

Solarious - please post in the in-character thread ASAP if you don't want to get left behind when the party leaves Flamekeep.


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2007)

Solarious said:
			
		

> Do you want to make the rolls for us, or should we make our own on an online roller and link the results? In either case, I'll edit out anything about that Quaen shouldn't know, depending on the results.




I'll do rolls in combat and when I'd ask for them if I were a tabletop DM; if you want your character to make a skill check or something on your own initiative, you can link to an online roller result (if not, I'll just roll it myself).


----------



## drothgery (May 29, 2007)

I didn't want to do anything major over the holiday weekend, and tonight's my tabletop game, so you guys should be on the boat on Wednesday...


----------



## drothgery (Jun 7, 2007)

Are you ready to leave town, then?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 7, 2007)

I think so.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 7, 2007)

Same here


----------



## Einan (Jun 8, 2007)

Good to go.


----------



## Solarious (Jun 8, 2007)

Ready as soon as I post to acknowledge Quaen's existance. 

I'll say in advance that I recognize this adventure, now that you mention it's a module. Don't worry though, I haven't read it in detail and it was only once. I have a good idea of what to expect though.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 8, 2007)

Solarious said:
			
		

> Ready as soon as I post to acknowledge Quaen's existance.
> 
> I'll say in advance that I recognize this adventure, now that you mention it's a module. Don't worry though, I haven't read it in detail and it was only once. I have a good idea of what to expect though.




FWIW, given the parameters of this game, expect that a lot has changed from the module as published (in Dungeon 136).


----------



## Solarious (Jun 8, 2007)

Ah, I was right. Don't worry though, I'm not expecting a copy/paste. For instance, I'm fairly sure that we're not going to slowly rise out of the chasms on a prototype flying machine.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 20, 2007)

I think Adele has officially been eaten by a Grue.


----------



## Einan (Jul 20, 2007)

Please, a moment of silence.

...

Okay, let's loot the corpse!


----------



## drothgery (Jul 31, 2007)

Did everybody go on vacation and not tell me?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2007)

Not me, but apparently I missed your last post. Will correct.


----------



## Solarious (Aug 1, 2007)

Actually, I did, of a sort. My internet is blown, so I'm relying on whatever time I can steal from public sources, which isn't easy, I assure you. I even had to give up Utopia, which was a wench, believe me. They were counting on me. 

I'll try to get on when possible.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 1, 2007)

Solarious said:
			
		

> Actually, I did, of a sort. My internet is blown, so I'm relying on whatever time I can steal from public sources, which isn't easy, I assure you. I even had to give up Utopia, which was a wench, believe me. They were counting on me.
> 
> I'll try to get on when possible.




Sorry to hear that. I guess I think too much in terms of people either working in an office with internet access (I'm a web developer; I can't do my job without being online a lot) or being a student-type who can get to quasi-public computers without much difficulty.


----------



## Solarious (Aug 1, 2007)

Heh. Quasi-public internet. That's a laugh. You'd be lucky if it worked faster than evolution.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 9, 2007)

Just an FYI - I don't think I'm going to have the mechanics worked out for everyone for the big breakout until this weekend; feel free to talk among yourselves and/or ask questions until then.


----------



## Einan (Aug 9, 2007)

No problem.  Take your time.

Einan


----------



## stonegod (Aug 9, 2007)

Einan said:
			
		

> No problem.  Take your time.
> 
> Einan



I say we kill the Cardinal and the inventor, tell everyone it their designed was doomed from the start, then make our own airship with their parts and profit! Anyone?


----------



## drothgery (Aug 15, 2007)

Given this...



			
				me said:
			
		

> OOC: Unfortunately, between range penalties and cover, the shooting going on here (on either side) is probably going to be very inaccurate. Horace is the only one who can hit on anything other than a natural 20, barring action points.




... I'm trying to figure some way of speeding things up. Unless Quaen pulls out a spell that can make things decisive quickly, this is going to be kind of tedious.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 8, 2007)

Drothgery,

I wanted to ask if I could change a feat out.  If you recall, I asked about a feat that combines pistol and rapier fighting.  In the new drow book, there is a feat that combines blade and hand crossbow fighting.  It gives allows you to fight as if you had two weapon fighting and you also can shoot the crossbow in melee without an AoO.  Would you allow this to be modified for a pistol/revolver?  Could I take switch this feat in instead of 2WF?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 8, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Drothgery,
> 
> I wanted to ask if I could change a feat out.  If you recall, I asked about a feat that combines pistol and rapier fighting.  In the new drow book, there is a feat that combines blade and hand crossbow fighting.  It gives allows you to fight as if you had two weapon fighting and you also can shoot the crossbow in melee without an AoO.  Would you allow this to be modified for a pistol/revolver?  Could I take switch this feat in instead of 2WF?




I'm afraid not; I don't allow feats from books I don't have (and I'm not buying many more 3.x books).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 9, 2007)

I figured it was a shot in the dark, no problem


----------



## drothgery (Sep 17, 2007)

I hate declaring a game dead when it was almost entirely my fault; I never should have tried to run a grinder of a final combat scene in a PBP. But I'm not sure what I can do to salvage things here; running a game with two active players, one of which isn't involved in the combat scene that's going on, isn't going to work...


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I hate declaring a game dead when it was almost entirely my fault; I never should have tried to run a grinder of a final combat scene in a PBP. But I'm not sure what I can do to salvage things here; running a game with two active players, one of which isn't involved in the combat scene that's going on, isn't going to work...



I can see the frustration---PbP is not ideal for the setup, though I think you handled it well with the multiround resolution.

Besides waiting on a ping, the only other thing to do would be to fiat resolve things quickly if you have other aspects of the setting in mind to explore. Doc is a blast and I'd love to explore him more. Such a reboot could go for new recruiting as it would be a new job/problem/etc. Of course, that depends on how much you want to dedicate to continuation of the setting/concept.

I understand the frustrations (e.g., Ravenloft). Just let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 17, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Besides waiting on a ping, the only other thing to do would be to fiat resolve things quickly if you have other aspects of the setting in mind to explore. Doc is a blast and I'd love to explore him more. Such a reboot could go for new recruiting as it would be a new job/problem/etc. Of course, that depends on how much you want to dedicate to continuation of the setting/concept.




On one hand, one of the PBPs I'm appears to be dead (and I'm annoyed there, because I liked my Twi'lek Padawan; Serrana, like Khalia, is one of the most _fun_ PBP PCs I've created). 

On the other hand, work appears to be getting busy again, after a rather extensive period around my employer being acquired where 90% of the projects I was working were in limbo. Now most of said projects are officially dead, but I've got a whole new stack of stuff to work on.

And on the gripping hand, I'm running a tabletop game for the first time (I really wanted to try a SWSE game in person, and that pretty much meant I needed to run it myself...), and that's proving to be a bit more work-intensive than I thought it would be. If I need to take a few hours, or even a day or two, to think things over for a PBP, I can; in-person, I either need to have something ready or to improvise.


----------



## Einan (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd like to continue playing Horace, it's just that, as the only one who can hit the baddies, his role in the firefight is artillery.  Not much save muttering his beloved rifle and firing at the evil mutants.  

However, I'd be interested in whatever you choose to do.  Perhaps now that we've rescued these church types, there's something else the Church needs us to do?

EInan


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2007)

Understood. Well, just let us know you final decision. And there is always a spot for you over in Barovia, even if Daellin met with some... unfortunateness.


----------

